# Rear Wheels



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello all,

Am looking for a used set of rear wheels for my 644. Reason is I was out in the yard today and have AG's on the 44 now and they are tearin it up. I need the Ag's though for the other 2 acres I have to clear and can use the extra traction that AG's provide. Would like the extra's so I can put a set of turfs on em so when I need to get out on the groomed lawn it doesn't tear it up. I am not so concerned but the wife almost killed me!!  And it really wasn't that bad since the ground is still mostly frozen. Any help in locating a set would be hugely appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You should have 15" wheels on that right? Is the axle on the tractor 5, or 6 lug on the loaders? 

Normaly I have had good luck with AG type tires on lawns, but the loader tractors weigh a lot more then my GT's Maybe you couls go with a indrustal type tread, like a lot of the compact tractors, and skid steers use. That way one tire will do it.

As for wheels, if there 6 lug you may luck out, and find some old skidsteer wheels. IIRC most of the smaller ones were 6lug 15" If 5 lug, maybe you could use normal 12" GT wheels and just try to find a taller tire.

Send along some info, on lug count, tire size, and eaven wheel offset and maybe we can come up with something. Hey if you know the size of the bolt pattern that would be awsome also


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Paul,
Yes they are 6 lug. It takes a skid steer tire size at 27x8.5x15. I have thought about the industrail type also but have heard they don't spin mudd off too well and the ground where I live is quite soft and sandy, for illinois that is. I live on a built up flood plain from a creek. I will have to look into the r-4 style also as I am in need of a new set of tires anyway. Would like to just have 2 sets but may be asking alot.

Thanks hopefully someone will be able to point me in the right direction.

Bob


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, unles we are talking something totaly diferent, I always pretty much though Industrail's. and R4's were the same. A lot of people use them on there compact tractors, and realy like them. As far as I have heard they do no mark the yard to much, but then agean, I have never had a problem with the AG's eather. Also I belive the R4's are what the new loaders cam with also. Maybe a set of those and a set of chains for them, when you are working the sloppy stuff????


As for wheels. I would serch around to the local dealers that do a lot of equpimpment repairs. Skid steers, lift trucks, Wheel loaders etc. That would probably be the best place to find some old wheels.


Oh just a thought.... Older Chevy pickups used a 15" 6lug wheel. Maybe one would bolt on. Know anyone with a 70-80's chevy half ton 4x4??? Worth a shot, those are EVERYWERE


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a set of rear wheels for a 446, I believe they are 16"...

15"???are those the original ones?


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Argee,
Yep the 15's are original. I believe they are actually Case skid steer wheels as the have a 12 bolt pattern but only 6 of the 12 are used.

Paul,
From what I have read and seen I have an R-1 lug on mine. The R-4 don't have as a large a lug on them as the R-1. The R-1's on mine have huge lugs and all the ground around my house is real soft, a gooffy mix of sand and dirt. It was once a flood plain from the creek behind my house and so is probably made up of alot of sediment. The Ag's I have no are great in the uncleared part of the property as they throw the stuff off very well. I have been searching High and low and have yet to come up with something so I may just get the R-4's and be done.

Bob


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

What is the bolt pattern:question: Could some truck rims work :question: Just putting some thoughts out there.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I see "orphan" front wheels being sold off of compact utility tractors all the time on Ebay. Apparently the original buyer of the tractor didn't want what came from the factory, and the dealer swapped wheels figuring he'd get rid of the extras on the next machine. As an example, check out this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61790&item=3875706183&rd=1

You might get a decent deal on at least the tires and if you are lucky, you can find rims that fit too.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggesttions. I think I am going to jst get the R-4's for now and keep searching. The wife has bg plans for this spring and can't be tearing up the yard. I will just run it with chains if necessary. I am going to keep searcing though and if anyone happens to see something in this size please keep me in mind.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by case644 _
> *Argee,
> Yep the 15's are original. I believe they are actually Case skid steer wheels as the have a 12 bolt pattern but only 6 of the 12 are used.
> Bob *


I thought they used the same tire and rim...these rims are 6 lug and they take an 8-16 or an 8.00 x 16 tire.


----------



## KDTravis (Nov 19, 2004)

*Kubota's the same, salvage yard source*

I have seen at least two sets of rims for sale on e-bay billed as "fits Kubota, case and other" which would indicate that the lug pattern is fairly common.

Also, Joe's Outdoor Power has been parting out a loader. I do not recall whether the rims sold, but you can easily find out. Search on "Joe's Outdoor" in ebay and go to his ebay store. There will be an email address you can write and if they have the rims they will list on ebay.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I thought they used the same tire and rim...these rims are 6 lug and they take an 8-16 or an 8.00 x 16 tire. *


The loader did use diferent size wheels and tires. From what I hear, the bigger 16" wheels the GT's had will not fit. Not sure why though.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

these are the style I was talking about...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=41485&item=3865878902#ebayphotohosting


Not the same size, but I know they make then in that size. Seems like it would handle the slop, yet not mar the good parts to bad,


----------

